# Hulu no longer updating their app for any TiVo.



## taupehat (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been having terrible issues with Hulu streaming, pretty much every time I watch a show I'll end up having to quit the Hulu app all the way out to TiVo Central before restarting the stream. Netflix and Amazon both play flawless 1080p on the same device so it is clearly an issue with the Hulu app.

Opened a ticket with Hulu support and after trying the usual "blame the customer" game, they eventually had this to say:


> Unfortunately, this device is operating on an older platform, and is no longer receiving updates or bug fixes at this time. Do you currently have any other streaming devices or gaming systems that you can use to watch Hulu Plus on your TV?


So has anyone else heard anything about this? I can't really conceive of the Roamio as being an "older platform" since it is the current offering from TiVo.

If nothing else, the folks at TiVo might want to know this is what Hulu is telling their customers.


----------



## taupehat (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry to self-reply, but between the time it took me to register and compose the above message, I got a reply from Hulu, which I will quote here in full:


> Thank you for writing in. All TiVo devices, regardless of age, run the older and lower powered version of our application, and unfortunately they cannot support the current version of our application. If there was a way of updating to the current version of our application, we would definitely suggest it, but TiVo does not support that at this time. Most other streaming devices, like Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV, etc. are running the newer version of our application and would not experience this same problem.


Now you'll excuse me while I cancel my Hulu Plus membership...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I stopped using Hulu Plus during the free three month trial that came with my TiVo, because it had too many ads. I wasn't about to actually pay to watch ads that I can't skip.

It is up to Hulu to update their TiVo app. If they don't feel like doing it, they will continue to lose TiVo users.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

As already mentioned, it's up to Hulu to update the App. However, that's a BS support reply. There is no reason the Roamio could not support an updated Hulu+ app.


----------



## taupehat (Feb 17, 2015)

tatergator1 said:


> As already mentioned, it's up to Hulu to update the App. However, that's a BS support reply. There is no reason the Roamio could not support an updated Hulu+ app.


My feelings as well, but they did make it clear enough that they're not going to update the app. So that's that, no more Hulu+ here. Account is canceled.

Seriously, does anyone at TiVo know about this or want to chime in? The Roamio boxes and the front page of tivo.com all show Hulu+ prominently.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> As already mentioned, it's up to Hulu to update the App. However, that's a BS support reply. There is no reason the Roamio could not support an updated Hulu+ app.


I don't think Hulu uses HTML5 for their apps. I remember reading somewhere that they can't because it doesn't offer the control and protection they require. (I don't think it's easy to insert ads and prevent FF with HTML5) So they'd likely have to develop a custom app for TiVo and given TiVo's limited user base that may not be worth the effort.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, I would really like to see a new HuluPlus app also, I sent an email to Hulu just to add another request.

The Roku 2 XS 1080p has the latest App, Is its CPU faster than the Premiere?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think Hulu uses HTML5 for their apps. I remember reading somewhere that they can't because it doesn't offer the control and protection they require. (I don't think it's easy to insert ads and prevent FF with HTML5)


Ads that can't be skipped somehow would be a deal breaker for some of us anyway. I guess I don't have to worry about ever getting Hulu, even if I ever get enough broadband speed to support streaming.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I find it thoroughly bizarre that the streaming quality is fine, _except_ for the ads, which are generally badly pixelated. What kind of business model relies on streaming ads poorly?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

59er said:


> I find it thoroughly bizarre that the streaming quality is fine, _except_ for the ads, which are generally badly pixelated. What kind of business model relies on streaming ads poorly?


The reason is users are mostly willing to put up with ads. But, they will not put up with buffering for ads. So they use poor quality to keep from having delays when switching from the real content to the ads.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rainwater said:


> The reason is users are mostly willing to put up with ads. But, they will not put up with buffering for ads. So they use poor quality to keep from having delays when switching from the real content to the ads.


I don't understand why Hulu can't just decide which ad will play at the ad break far enough ahead of time so that it can get inserted seamlessly into the video stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't understand why Hulu can't just decide which ad will play at the ad break far enough ahead of time so that it can get inserted seamlessly into the video stream.


They should be able to. If they were using modern streaming formats like HLS or MPEG-4 Dash that would be relatively trivial.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

taupehat said:


> If nothing else, the folks at TiVo might want to know this is what Hulu is telling their customers.


Do you understand that posting here is just notifying other Tivo customers? There's one Tivo rep on this forum, and their main use of the site is to keep us updated on new software releases.

Have you contacted TiVo directly about this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They don't post much any more, but I have it on good authority that there are still a few TiVo employees that actively read this forum.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> They don't post much any more, but I have it on good authority that there are still a few TiVo employees that actively read this forum.


Because they're masochists?


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

eherberg said:


> Because they're masochists?


That would be more the case if they made their presence officially known, even more so, if they posted anything, for most of them. I don't blame those who only lurk around, for doing so.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Hulu Plus works just fine on my Roamio. I hardly ever see ads though, and what I do see are all house ads for other things on Hulu. I guess if it stops working I could use my Apple TV to watch stuff on Hulu, but that would be annoying.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> That would be more the case if they made their presence officially known, even more so, if they posted anything, for most of them. I don't blame those who only lurk around, for doing so.


They would need permission or do it from home with a random name. Use of company time to play here might not be approved behavior. Just a guess.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> They would need permission or do it from home with a random name. Use of company time to play here might not be approved behavior. Just a guess.


More likely unvetted comments posted here could be detrimental to their employment


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> That would be more the case if they made their presence officially known, even more so, if they posted anything, for most of them. I don't blame those who only lurk around, for doing so.


TiVo's policy probably _should be_ that employees are encouraged to read TCF, but if they post here they should give no hint that they work for TiVo, unless they have special permission and have been briefed appropriately.


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

Do we have any official announcement regarding Hulu no longer supporting TiVo? I see tech response email to the above subscriber, but I don't take that as the official response. As it stands, the Hulu app is pretty poor and clunky. Amazon has their's current and very smooth (same look and feel as PS4)


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Nothing official here, but Hulu Plus has been hanging occasionally on playback in the past week or so, which it did not do previously for me. This isn't the end of the world as I have other devices with which I can watch Hulu, but it was a change in behavior, so notable IMHO.


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

I sent an email a week or so ago both to Tivo and to Hulu saying I hoped the app would get updated. Neither sent me a reply saying that it wouldn't ever be but neither said it would either. Tivo basically said thanks for the suggestins and they hoped it would be too, and Hulu said thanks for the feedback and they would pass my request along. I actually don't mind the clunky interface that much because I would launch most things via the My Shows list using a One Pass, but I'm pretty sure the Tivo Hulu Plus app doesn't do 1080p streaming whereas it looks like my FireTV does, the increase in resolution is noticeable between the two for certain shows.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I tested it today (excited about the OnePass feature) and found the quality horrible vs. Apple TV or my Xbox (all connected to the same network/LAN).  Hope they address the issues.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

It is not the processor speed Hulu is shirking from, it is the development platform, or DDK. Tivo has not upgraded their DDK since Gen 3 boxes and everyone has moved on.

Like running a quad core processor and MSDOS or Win 3.1. The functions just aren't there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

philhu said:


> It is not the processor speed Hulu is shirking from, it is the development platform, or DDK. Tivo has not upgraded their DDK since Gen 3 boxes and everyone has moved on.
> 
> Like running a quad core processor and MSDOS or Win 3.1. The functions just aren't there.


That's not true. The Roamio and Premiere units were upgrade to use the Opera HTML5 apps platform a year or so ago. They also strike special deals with some companies to provide native apps. (the Netflix app is native, not HTML5) So if Hulu wanted to work with TiVo to upgrade the app they could. They've chosen not to for whatever reason.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> That's not true. The Roamio and Premiere units were upgrade to use the Opera HTML5 apps platform a year or so ago. They also strike special deals with some companies to provide native apps. (the Netflix app is native, not HTML5) So if Hulu wanted to work with TiVo to upgrade the app they could. They've chosen not to for whatever reason.


I stand corrected. I looked at what I typed and see I missed adding 'until Roamio'

The problem with Opera/html5 that was added is that it appears very slow. Look at loading apps from the opera store. Very slow and clumsy.

I would assume HULU declared internally that the tivo app was not generating much traffic, of course, due to their horrible/slow app, but in their minds cutting it loose is a win-win.

(Oh - Hi Dan, I love VRD5   )


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not all HTML5 apps are launched from the Opera store. The YouTube, Yahoo, Pandora and Spotify apps are all HTML5, and use Opera underneath, but are launched directly. Not 100% sure about Amazon and Vudu, but I'm pretty sure they are as well. I know Netflix is not, but it's not Flash either. It seems to be the only native app that TiVo allows on the system. I think the Opera store was added as a requirement for licensing the Opera browser. There is nothing really usable in there so I basically just ignore it. TiVo gives direct launch points to all the important apps, no matter what API they use underneath.


----------



## Vampelley (May 10, 2011)

Pretty old thread, but we got an email about the bolt getting the hulu app. It looks like a different app then ours....maybe this means Roamio will get an update?


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

The Bolt may well be the only model that can support the newer Hulu app. If it's getting it no doubt it isn't the old one.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don't understand why TiVo promotes shows like 11.22.63 but their own OnePass is useless to find current Hulu episodes. (Right now they're two weeks behind)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have it on good authority that the new Hulu app is coming to the Roamio/Mini.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I have it on good authority that the new Hulu app is coming to the Roamio/Mini.


That would be nice as the current one can't even play a full episode with having a black screen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I have it on good authority that the new Hulu app is coming to the Roamio/Mini.


That's good. The app on the Mini is horrible.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I have it on good authority that the new Hulu app is coming to the Roamio/Mini.


Here's hoping that's the case.


----------



## GenxBear (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone else that plays Hulu Plus on Tivo (I have a Series 2 Tivo) had a problem where no matter what show I watch, the screen pauses on a black screen about 1 minute before the end of the show. Usually pressing pause and play gets it playing again, but sometimes I have to press the yellow button on the remote to go back to the shows episode list and then just start the next episode. I paid extra for the no commercials, but have always had this issue. When I was getting the commercials, I would also have this issue at least half the time right when the commercial would start it would freeze and I would have to press pause and play and then everything would start again. I got so tired of having to do that, so I caved and paid the extra $4/month for no commercials. Also it's very hard to tell what tv shows Ive watched on the Tivo HULU app, I have a HULU app on my LG Smart TV and the interface is so much better and easier to see what show I left off on.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep, that happens on pretty much everything I watch.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I watched a show on Hulu last night, after not using it for months. Our Hulu (on Roamio Plus) has always paused to black screen every 20 secs or so.....throughout the whole program. Commercials run flawless though. It was this way a year ago also. The Tivo Hulu app is horribly broken and any excuse from Hulu is a lame excuse. They could easily fix this.....they are just chosing not to. I can use my Xbox, but would rather use Tivo.


----------



## gportiz (Feb 3, 2016)

I am a fairly new Tivo user. About a month ago I installed a Roamio HD and a Bolt. I have the Bolt in the living room and the Roamio in my bedroom. 

I currently subscribe to Hulu Plus with the no commercial plan. The Hulu app on the Bolt works flawlessly. For a short time, I even added Showtime to my Hulu plan and it was great to use the OnePass on my favorite Showtime shows. 

Now the Hulu experience on my Roamio is completely different. The App is clunky and does not work with the Showtime subscription. It is for this reason that I removed the Showtime option from my Hulu account. The Bolt and Roamio Hulu apps are night and day in comparison. I am really hoping that Tivo updates the Roamio with the existing Hulu App that is on the Bolt. In addition, I do not seem to be having too many other problems using Hulu on my Roamio. I am wondering if it is because I do not get commercials.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

gportiz said:


> I am really hoping that Tivo updates the Roamio with the existing Hulu App that is on the Bolt.


Yeah, we're all hoping that. Maybe installing the new Hulu app on Roamio is dependent on the new TiVo software update 20.5.9 that is currently rolling out? I'm hoping that once the update is complete, we'll see the new Hulu app appear on our Roamios. If it doesn't happen at that point, I'd guess we're never going to see it due to some sort of technical limitation or incompatibility with Roamios.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to this....

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

The new Hulu app is going to be part of the 20.5.9 update. :up:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> According to this....
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> The new Hulu app is going to be part of the 20.5.9 update. :up:


I wonder why my Roamio with 20.5.9 still has Hulu Plus as a video provider?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They're probably waiting for the full rollout to be complete before releasing the new app.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mini, too, I hope.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It doesn't designate a platform, so I assume it will come to all platforms that get 20.5.9, including the Mini and Premiere.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> According to this....
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> The new Hulu app is going to be part of the 20.5.9 update. :up:


WOO HOO! This is a BIG deal to me!! I find myself using Hulu quite a lot.

I notice that the link above states that the new Hulu app supports 1080p content. I was under the impression that Hulu content tops out at 720p. I wonder if Hulu is planning to upgrade soon? Or maybe Showtime content is in 1080p and regular Hulu stuff in 720p?

Anyhow, I've had 20.5.9 installed for a week or so now but I was on the early release list. Wonder how long until the rollout is finished and we get the new Hulu app?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It doesn't designate a platform, so I assume it will come to all platforms that get 20.5.9, including the Mini and Premiere.


I see this...

"The Hulu app for TiVo (*available on Series4 and above*) has been updated to include an in-app subscription signup, and support for 1080p content."

I know the minis are considered series 4 but are the Premieres?


----------



## psxboy (Apr 15, 2003)

Chuck_IV said:


> I know the minis are considered series 4 but are the Premieres?


Yes, the Series 4 is the Premiere:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo_digital_video_recorders


----------



## jericledoux (Oct 17, 2016)

I have yet to have the Hulu app work right on my Tivo. When I go to play the video, the advertisement plays ok, but 90% of the time I get a playback error. I need to restart the Hulu app and maybe, the video will play. Very disappointed.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

I've had an ongoing issue with Hulu on Tivo. I can watch the ads in the begging and the first part of the show but after the next batch of ads the show never resumes. All I get is a black screen with the TV rating in the upper left and the channel logo on the bottom right. I can sit there for 20 minutes with nothing. I have no problems with Hulu on my Roku TV wired to the same network switch as the Tivo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hopefully Hulu won't leave us TiVo users out in the cold as they roll out their new profiles feature over the "next couple of months"...

Hulu Adds User Profiles & 4K Content​


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Hopefully Hulu won't leave us TiVo users out in the cold as they roll out their new profiles feature over the "next couple of months"...
> 
> Hulu Adds User Profiles & 4K Content​


Well you're not going to get 4K on your Roamio, that's for sure!!! I assume that may be possible on the BOLT? I really don't think of TIVO as my goto Streaming device. I use use my ROKU's or Apple TV's for that. Sometimes other devices that I also own. It gets hard supporting software on so many devices that sometimes you have to limit it to devices with large enough numbers to make it worth it. TIVO is not a huge market! Part of the reason why has been the cable company's making it so HARD to get a Tivo working, it's just easier to one of their boxes.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I found the bug impacting Hulu should be an easy fix.
How to Reproduce

Go to a Made for Hulu Show, the TV ratings splash screen displays, then a Short this is a made for Hulu Show then some kind of cover page Video for the Show.
THEN
You get Hulu Error 5003
Looks like a time out out as the stream transitions to starting the main show. All they need to do is increase the time out or add a known pause so it does not time out with error 5003.
This is a HULU App Issues, I have called Hulu twice on this. They say on there end everything is fine.
Who ever wrote the app needs to fix it, Hulu says it is Tivo.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Hopefully Hulu won't leave us TiVo users out in the cold as they roll out their new profiles feature over the "next couple of months"...
> 
> Hulu Adds User Profiles & 4K Content​


The only reason I resumed subscription to hulu was an offer for $5.99 p/m for one year. When it resumes to $7.99 I'll cancel again. I don't like the idea of paying for commercials. I've experienced a strange error with a Premiere connected to a Samsung UHD TV. When I set video resolutions to include 1080P hulu sometimes transitioning from commercial break to program originally 4:3 SD the screen goes blank with error message on screen no HDMI signal. This problem is unique to Premiere, Samsung UHD TV and hulu, not a problem with other Premiere, Toshiba 3DTV and hulu. Also not an issue with Roamio and Toshiba TV. Also not an issue with any other streaming service.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JBDragon said:


> I really don't think of TIVO as my goto Streaming device. I use use my ROKU's or Apple TV's for that. Sometimes other devices that I also own.


Exactly. I've given up on using my Roamio Pro as a streaming device, using either Roku or Amazon Fire instead.

Great idea, TiVo, but utterly pathetic execution. Slow, buggy, and additionally pretty much unusable on a connected Mini. The implementation of Plex on the Roamio is particularly awful, limiting both resolution and data rate. While I agree that it is remarkably handy to be able to go to Netflix from the TiVo guide and watch the current show without commercials, it has to take a lot less than 5 minutes to get the show streaming. By the time the TiVo starts playing from Netflix, I've located the show on the Roku and have been streaming it (and with better quality than the cable feed, which is not TiVo's fault).

For a product that advertises itself as being the hub of your home viewing, they sure don't work at making it useful in a practical sense.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dougdingle said:


> While I agree that it is remarkably handy to be able to go to Netflix from the TiVo guide and watch the current show without commercials, it has to take a lot less than 5 minutes to get the show streaming.


5 minutes? On a BOLT or Roamio?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Roamio, with 100/10 mb/s Internet. I was exaggerating slightly - by an actual watch, to go from watching a show off cable, to finding that same show on Netflix and have it stream at full 1080 resolution to my bedroom Mini just took 3 minutes 51 seconds. A full minute of that was Netflix deciding I had enough bandwidth for full 1080, something that happens in about five seconds on my Roku 3 and Amazon Fire.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dougdingle said:


> Roamio, with 100/10 mb/s Internet. I was exaggerating slightly - by an actual watch, to go from watching a show off cable, to finding that same show on Netflix and have it stream at full 1080 resolution to my bedroom Mini just took 3 minutes 51 seconds. A full minute of that was Netflix deciding I had enough bandwidth for full 1080, something that happens in about five seconds on my Roku 3 and Amazon Fire.


I just launched a couple of streaming shows on Netflix on our Mini where we had a 1P for and it takes 29-34 seconds total from hitting select to when the show was playing. Doing the same for Amazon Prime is actually faster even though you have to hit select a second time (20-25 seconds). I don't think I've ever seen Netflix deciding anything on bandwidth. Is there some display or dialog on that or do you just mean the Netflix screen with the spinning red circle? Our Mini's network connection back to the router is using a Powerline connection. Doing the same from the Roamio, takes about the same amount of time although I had it start playing the Netflix show in 20-25 seconds a couple of times. Internet connection is Comcast standard "Performance" 25/5 Mbps.

The Mini's don't go through the Roamio for streaming right so what is your network connection for the Mini's to the router and does it take the same time on your Roamio (and what is the network connection for it to the router)?

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Netflix deciding anything on bandwidth. Is there some display or dialog on that or do you just mean the Netflix screen with the spinning red circle?


I believe you can see the Netflix delivered resolution by hitting the 'Info' button during video playback.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I believe you can see the Netflix delivered resolution by hitting the 'Info' button during video playback.


Right but he indicated it took a minute for Netflix to decide it had enough bandwidth for 1080i while launching the show. At what point while starting a show do you see it deciding that? Mine goes straight to 1080i as far as I can tell (I hit info this time at the first Netflix screen and that's all it showed).

Scott


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Netflix deciding anything on bandwidth. Is there some display or dialog on that or do you just mean the Netflix screen with the spinning red circle?


I meant that I can see the resolution 'upshifting'. It starts out sending me (more or less) standard def with a _*ton *_of compression, then about 15-30 seconds later it changes to a better resolution with less compression, then 15-30 seconds after that it upshifts again to the final 1920x1080 proper HD resolution with 'minimal' compression. I have Spectrum 100/10 service, and everything in the house is distributed through Netgear GIG switches with a minimum of Cat5E cable (mostly CAT6 now).

In my main viewing area with the Roamio, where I use the Amazon Fire or the LG OLED's built-in apps, it's not much different - Amazon starts at HD with heavy compression, then takes a good 30-60 seconds to figure out I've got the bandwidth for UHD streaming with HDR (on shows that support that). In between, it gets to be better HD before it becomes UHD. I don't pay the extra (yet) for Netflix UHD access, so my experience with it is strictly HD. If I use the Roamio to stream Amazon of Netflix, it still takes a looooong time before I see final HD resolution playing.



> The Mini's don't go through the Roamio for streaming right so what is your network connection for the Mini's to the router and does it take the same time on your Roamio (and what is the network connection for it to the router)?
> 
> Scott


It's a GIG Netgear switch coming off the main ASUS router. I have never had delay issues with the Mini streaming from the Roamio, which is connected to the same switch. The Roamio loads Netgear a _bit _faster, but I see the same upshifting of resolution as I do on the Mini.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

dougdingle said:


> I have Spectrum 100/10 service, and everything in the house is distributed through Netgear GIG switches with a minimum of Cat5E cable (mostly CAT6 now).
> 
> In my main viewing area with the Roamio, where I use the Amazon Fire or the LG OLED's built-in apps, it's not much different


Heh. Brothers from another mother.

I also have an ASUS router distributing Cat5E/Cat6 throughout house with Netgear GIG switches (every room has at least one jack, some have two.) Recently added a 4K LG OLED which has prompted me to sell my new Bolt Plus, since the OLED does 4K HDR native on apps but not via HDMI - my Roamios work just fine & are easier to upgrade. I have a couple Amazon FireTV boxes for streaming when watching elsewhere.

About the only difference is I have 50/5 service from Cox in Las Vegas. Realistically, I don't push that service much & would likely be fine with 15 Mbit; I do more traffic between computers & Tivos inside the house.

BTW are you still impressed with your OLED picture? A lot of TVs have a 'wow' factor in the store turned to turbo mode, but that wears off quickly when you get home. I still find myself amazed at the depth & quality of picture on my OLED (and that's with a bit of vertical banding on grey screens.) My Plasmas are nice, but pale in comparison to the OLED.

Maybe if Hulu sends me a promo or reactivation offer I'll try it & test for a bit on my setup since it's so similar to yours.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dougdingle said:


> I meant that I can see the resolution 'upshifting'. It starts out sending me (more or less) standard def with a _*ton *_of compression, then about 15-30 seconds later it changes to a better resolution with less compression, then 15-30 seconds after that it upshifts again to the final 1920x1080 proper HD resolution with 'minimal' compression. I have Spectrum 100/10 service, and everything in the house is distributed through Netgear GIG switches with a minimum of Cat5E cable (mostly CAT6 now).
> 
> In my main viewing area with the Roamio, where I use the Amazon Fire or the LG OLED's built-in apps, it's not much different - Amazon starts at HD with heavy compression, then takes a good 30-60 seconds to figure out I've got the bandwidth for UHD streaming with HDR (on shows that support that). In between, it gets to be better HD before it becomes UHD. I don't pay the extra (yet) for Netflix UHD access, so my experience with it is strictly HD. If I use the Roamio to stream Amazon of Netflix, it still takes a looooong time before I see final HD resolution playing


Strange since we don't see that behavior at all here on either the Roamio or the Mini with what should be lower bandwidth. Both apps report 1080 from the beginning and I don't see any of that kind of resolution upshifting. The quality stays the same from the time it starts playing to the end.

Scott


----------



## halo0 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea if the Hulu app for TiVo will be updated to support profiles? Right now it doesn't which is pretty ridiculous meaning I have to use my phone app to watch Hulu or risk screwing up profile preferences.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

halo0 said:


> Does anyone have an idea if the Hulu app for TiVo will be updated to support profiles? Right now it doesn't which is pretty ridiculous meaning I have to use my phone app to watch Hulu or risk screwing up profile preferences.


No idea.

Any idea which Hulu profile a TiVo device would use with the present app? Can you setup one profile as the default profile for TiVo use, and then all the others as user-specific for devices where the Hulu app actually supports profiles?


----------



## halo0 (Jan 2, 2008)

The TiVo app currently uses the main Hulu profile, or would I assume was the very first profile ever set up before they added the profiles feature. I can't find any way in the Hulu app to switch which profile is considered that main profile. If anyone can that would be great.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I started using Hulu on my Roamio and most of the time it starts buffering after an hour. I had similar problems with Netflix and Amazon when they were introduced. My work around is using my Blu-ray for Hulu, but my Blu-ray keeps switching to HDMI 2 from HDMI 1 (Tivo) unless the cable to HDMI 2 is unplugged. Hulu on my Blu-ray works perfectly.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

c133roamioerrors said:


> I started using Hulu on my Roamio and most of the time it starts buffering after an hour. I had similar problems with Netflix and Amazon when they were introduced. My work around is using my Blu-ray for Hulu, but my Blu-ray keeps switching to HDMI 2 from HDMI 1 (Tivo) unless the cable to HDMI 2 is unplugged. Hulu on my Blu-ray works perfectly.


 Sounds like you need (or might want) to turn off CEC on your Blu-Ray player, or your TV if you don't want it automagically switching inputs. It's a 'feature' you paid extra for...

-KP


----------

